# Macro lens



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 sgh-i747 and looking for a detachable macro lens so I can photograph my fish, etc...Any suggestions?


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

I have the same phone so this would be neat even though it already takes great pictures for a phone. Even up close. 

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## NCSteve (Dec 17, 2012)

Amazon.com I've looked at the ones for an iPhone but im sure they work for most phones.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Aqualady said:


> Hi, I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 sgh-i747 and looking for a detachable macro lens so I can photograph my fish, etc...Any suggestions?


Take a look at the photos shown in the thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=261298

They were taken with the AGPtek lens kit on a Samsung Galaxy S3 SGH-T999.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_12?url=search-alias%3Dmobile&field-keywords=camera%20lens%20galaxy%20s3&sprefix=camera+lens+%2Cmobile%2C170


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Did a search for "camera lens galaxy s3" on Amazon.com and got some results.


----------

